# Awesome Star Wars / Horror Mashup Artwork



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok as a fan of horror AND Star Wars these pictures are made of PURE WIN! I'm actually considering doing the Franken-Vader (pictured below) as a prop next year - mainly because it's kinda steampunkish and well I've been looking for a good way to fit the promethean into my theme.

http://geektyrant.com/news/2011/9/29/awesome-star-wars-horror-themed-art-join-the-dark-side.html


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Nice!!! I'm with you TerrorMaster these mash-up two of my favorite things as well.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

FrankenVader is totally cool:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

love it!


----------

